# Really Bad Case Of Ick!!!!!



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

I Really Need Help, All Of My Fish Are Sick, Even The Algea Eater!!! I Really Need Sever Ick Treatment Tips!!!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Raise your temps to 84 to 86. Since you have an algae eater add 1/2 teaspoon of salt for every 5 gals. leave for 10 days then do a large water change to start removing the salt.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

After talking to you in chat, I feel that you aren't going to listen to anything that is suggested, My adivce now would be to flush the fish and sell the tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

thats sad..


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

but, i really, really love my algea eater


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Then take the advice that is given to you and you might have a chance at saving him/her. Otherwise, take the advice susan gave to you above. Theres no point in asking for advice from those that are experienced if you arent even going to attempt to try.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have to agree with the majority.Susan and alot of others are very well versed in fishkeeping,and would not give you any bad advice.Theres not much else that can be done other than what has already been advised.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you won't do what Susan said and get the aquarium salt (which you can find insanely cheap at walmart) and add the amount she suggested (because too much salt is bad for algae eaters) then you can find Ick medications at LFS that are safe for scaleless fish (but it's going to be waaay more than the salt!)

I don't think you really do love your fish! If you do love them, then you don't ask how to cure them, then just continue to let them suffer. You do what needs to be done to help heal them.

So, either do what has been suggested, or re-home your fish and get into another hobby.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

i already got the medicine. gonna give another dose tomorrow


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It HAS to be medication that is safe for scaleless fish or your algae eater may die.

Just curious..... aquarium salt is MUCH cheaper than medication... why didn't you just get the salt, dose the half doses that Susan suggested, so as to not hurt your algae eater, and turn up the heat? Would have been cheaper and easier...

Anyway - along with the medication, turning the heat up will help, like Susan suggested. BUT turning up the heat lowers the oxygen level, as does the medication, SO make sure the filter is on the highest out put and put an airstone in the tank. (Also take the carbon out of the filter, because carbon takes medication out of water.) If you turn the heat up, do it SLOWLY! 1-2 degrees an hour until you reach the desired temp. Same with lowering it back down... 1-2 degrees an hour.


----------

